# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  HELP, DIY granite cutting

## ra1ny

hi all
we have quite an old apartment about 15 years, the cooktop glasstop shattered the other day and i dont think we can get spare part (the brand is chef), so we are thinking of getting a new one. However the cut out is a wierd size its 615x450, so we need to get 700mm cooktop and need to cut the benchtop. Our benchtop is granite and my handy husband said he can cut it himself since he has the right tools with that diamond blade (i dont even know the name of the tools). Now, i'm a bit worried if the granite might crack. What are the chances of the granite cracking? and whats the best way to do it?and does anyone knows if cooktop is covered by building or content cover? Thanks all...

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Hiya and welcome to the forum, a place that mixes despair and realism in equal quantities! 
My (limited) experience in cutting granite benchtops is that a ginder:
a) Won't cut the bench, control will be poor and straight lines (more or less) not feasible;
b) Will be unbelievably noisy, dusty, dirty;
c) The blade will sh*t itself fast cutting 50mm granite. 
As I understand - and what I have done - the kitchen guys would use in this situation ... wait for it .... is a demo saw with a diamond blade.  Dirty, noisy, but not dusty as it is WET cutting.  So muddy instead.  Heavy as well (say 10-12 kg, not sure) Great on top of a kitchen cupboard! 
You can hire them from your local hire shop.   Minimising the water (mud) damage will be the problem. 
Others may have a different view, whattya reckon guys?

----------


## arms

> hi all
> we have quite an old apartment about 15 years, the cooktop glasstop shattered the other day and i dont think we can get spare part (the brand is chef), so we are thinking of getting a new one. However the cut out is a wierd size its 615x450, so we need to get 700mm cooktop and need to cut the benchtop. Our benchtop is granite and my handy husband said he can cut it himself since he has the right tools with that diamond blade (i dont even know the name of the tools). Now, i'm a bit worried if the granite might crack. What are the chances of the granite cracking? and whats the best way to do it?and does anyone knows if cooktop is covered by building or content cover? Thanks all...

  
when we have to cut granite on site we use a 5 inch hand held grinder with a turbo blade ,we also use two people on the job the other person is there to direct the dust extractor hose behind the cutter ,this creates a bit of grit and dust but nowhere near as much as if you ground it bare ,also most granite is only 20 mm thick and can have double thickness edges to give the impression of bulk ,even 30mm thick granite can be cut with the 5 inch ,slow and steady is the way to go ,if the granite is supported fully there shouldnt be a problem ,do the straight cuts first up to the corners and cut fully through the thickness from the top ,then start grinding from below to clean out the corners ,if you need round corners then grind from the top down to your radius working back from the edges and getting progressivley deeper with your cuts ,again slow and steady !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Brava: brava

----------


## rod1949

:What he said: ...arms that is.

----------


## kombiman

fwiw a colleague just had someone in to do it and they had a due car but no blame form to sign before hand.  
 'We do it, we try our best, but if it cracks it is your to replace' type form.... 
kind of like when you call the racq/racv/raa mobs to break into your car.

----------


## seriph1

cooktop is covered by insurance, PROVIDED you have the correct type of cover i.e. damage through mishap. There is a chance you could replace the glass, but I rather suspect it'd be easier to replace the unit. It is a tough one though, because eBay and the trading Post will eventually have one (maybe tomorrow who knows?) but until you do find it, you're basically without a cooktop I guess. 
And why not use the event to get new kitchen stuff anyway?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ra1ny

thanks for all the replies  :Smilie:  i'll ask hubby to read them as i dont really know what kind of saw or grinder he has ( i know he has diamond blade) he is just not sure if he has the right speed.... insurance wont cover it  :Frown:  something about being flammable?? but it's a stove it's supposed to be flammable, we will still push it but in the mean time we have to do it ourselves.

----------

